# ADBA Show Morganton, NC...



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say good show to everyone that was there!! It was quite an event...alot of very beautiful dogs there, and of course the Boogieman Group looked great! 

I got some pictures(disappointingly not so great ones), and will post'em up in a little bit

Oh yeah, Ziggi took 1st place in his puppy class both days :clap::clap:

The only crappy part of the weekend was when I caught a little girl running a rock ALLLLL the way down the side of my car!! I guess it's good I saw her, but now it is just gonna be a hassle...her parents were very cool about it and are gonna fix it


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

We were unable to make that one... 

Go Ziggy...yay!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

*MODS FEEL FREE TO MOVE THREAD IF NECESSARY!!*









































Sydney in Judges Choice Female





In an effort to save a bit of cash we camped out on the weight pull track! It was better then the concrete alternative ~LOL!












Some random shots...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Great pics, and congrats on Ziggy, he's looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow! Sounds like you guys had a great time! We wanted to go so badly but couldn't get the logistics worked out this time. I see you met Dennis Pits! 

Will you be at the one at the beginning of November? We are DEFINITELY going to that one! Even if I have to pay someone to do everything here while we are gone. lol

Congrats on your boy!

Stephanie


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

November 1st or 15th??? Either way as of right now we should be at both of those shows...unless work changes for some reason.

I met alot of people...I saw Dennis Pits and I probably talked to him, but never really formally met him, and didn't realize that was them until I saw their truck packing up ~LOL!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I know what you mean! I have been guilty of talking to people for quite some time at a show and not even realize that I have talked to them on the phone or even online several times. lol I like to put faces with names but I usually end up recognizing people by their dogs.:hammer:

Stephanie


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

The show went smoothe and overall pretty quick. Hemi took 2nd on Saturday and 3rd on Sunday in the weight pull. Ice took 1st on both Saturday and Sunday in the 4-6 month female class. 

We are very pleased with both dogs this weekend. 

Sarah


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

i talked to you in the best puppy. i was the only one with a black dog. and i see you took some pics of hemi or barracuda as they called him.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations with Ice. She is doing good. I can't wait to get Little D and Bam Bam and Pebbles out there!
I heard she had a couple of brothers there that did well also. I'm so excited. 

Who is coming to nationals? anyone? I may show Little D and Bam Bam there.

Congratulations on Ziggy, beautiful puppy.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats on the wins. Would have loved to make it but someone paid for us to stay in a cabin at Gatlinburg for 3 days and a day a Dollywood!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Syd on your wins Mr. Z man & Syd look great ! And thanks for sharing


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

dennispits said:


> i talked to you in the best puppy. i was the only one with a black dog. and i see you took some pics of hemi or barracuda as they called him.


Yeah I made that connection when I got home and started looking at the pictures...:hammer: It was nice meeting you though!!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah its funny we talk with ppl and not realize that we have talked too them before.
jbh mojo was there and took a second. he looks nice. him and ice look almost like twins.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

The whole litter looked like twins, except for Pebbles and Bam Bam, who are brown.

David, I think he was judging the weight pull, also has a brother out of the litter, I don't know if he showed him or not.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Great Job everyone! Heard Steve-o had a good weekend also! Wish we could have been there! Moving SUCKS!!!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

no i dont think he showed him he was too busy judging. ol steve o had a heck of a weekend. all the tn bunch took home bunch o ribbons.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

here are a few pics of ice...sorry i didn't get any other pics... it's hard with a 15 mo old and a 4 yr old and showing/pulling dogs and getting pics...


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

She's pretty, looks a lot like her mamma.

Here is a picture of her sister, Little D









and other sister, Pebbles









Bam Bam looks just like Pebbles, just has a little lighter black mask


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

:woof: YEAH Syd and Ziggy :woof:


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is Diamond at about their age


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

dont post much her but we went and woot showed in 9-12mo puppy she took sat. with a 2nd place and sunday with a 1st place and then went on to take Best Puppy


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

CONGRATSS!!

I am REALLY going to try and make this show. I dont have to work so its just a matter of $$.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

well I will be there hanging out with Blaizens kennels and boogieman and showing the woot monster again


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

ol diamond looks just like ice. little d and pebbles look good too


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Woot!! You guys make an awesome team, can't wait to see everyone again!

<---Thanks for the sexy new avatar

Photo courtesy of Woot!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Congrats Woot!! You guys make an awesome team, can't wait to see everyone again!
> 
> <---Thanks for the sexy new avatar
> 
> Photo courtesy of Woot!


awww thanks sydney  you will have to come camp out next to us  and hang at the blaizen/boogie tent lol  I am super excited.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I plan to...in between running back and forth from taking weight pull pictures, but I think this time I will set my dogs up closer to the ring so I don't have to do so much running!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

that would be a good idea  Its going to a long day on sat. with 2 shows


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

CONGRATS ZIGGY! AND SYD! those are great pics..i can't wait to go to the one in MCcomb , MS..it will be my first show, i'm so excited, i dont really know what to expcet..but i know it will be fuuunn!!!
i feel like doing my own wiggle dance!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i love little D...she is soo pretty..!!
how hard is it to train a dog to pull? it seems like it would come naturally ..b/c i know kolby sometimes gets in his pulling mood and it takes all you can to not get pulled, the natural power of this breed amazes me..makes me think of the old sayin...that..'t-n-t comes in small packages!' 
oh and dennis, that is so cute, ice is sure carring that ribbion proud!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you, Little D is something else, just like her mamma.

Teaching a dog to pull is a lot of work, but somehow it gets addicting, so you do the work...lol


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Great lookin pup! Congrats!*


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

she is the only one that has ever wanted to carry her ribbon. we were walking out and she seen 2nd place carrying hers and she wanted that one. it was funny


----------



## GermanCowboy (Jul 29, 2008)

when is the next one i wanna get temple moving around he doesnt do nothing but lay around


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

november 1/2


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are some mint pics.....all the dogs are gawjuss..


----------

